# Great Website for losing weight



## macaholic13 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have came across a website that is really helpful in losing and maintaining weight loss..  Free Diet Plans at SparkPeople  It has helped me a lot.  It has trackers, shopping list, anything you should need..


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 14, 2008)

*thanks for the info...will have to check it out.*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i found their workout videos on youtube. i like them. ive been doing them once a day


----------



## Willa (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharring, I once was a member but you know the game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm subscribing... again...


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 12, 2008)

thx for the site...i'll check this out tonight...i need to make my shopping list before the junk gets to it


----------



## Brittni (Aug 12, 2008)

FitDay.com is also great too. It allows you to punch in all the food you eat every day so you get an idea of how much % protein, fat, etc. you are getting, calories total, etc. It also makes reports for you and lets you set goals/plug in your weight.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

I love SP too. It keeps me on track with everything.


----------



## kokometro (Aug 12, 2008)

Milliondollarbody.com is awesome

I'm a coach there  "ChatNoir"
It's free!  When you workout you have a chance to win up to 1000 dollars.

Team Beachbody


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

a shopping list helps to keep you away from all the crap


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

I love SP! Before Specktra, I was super addicted. I still love it, it's so helpful and definitely has everything you need.


----------

